
Other Operating Systems - fogus
http://www.azillionmonkeys.com/qed/os.html
======
michaelcampbell
Interesting, but ...

> Why is it that so many people are interested it writing Operating Systems?
> You wouldn't think it was because they are somehow dissatisfied with Windows
> would you?

Many of these OS' predated Windows by good bit.

------
ori_b
A wonderful collection of dead links, sadly enough.

~~~
bcrawford
BeOS/Haiku (<http://haiku-os.org/> \- not a dead link, surprisingly)

